# My HO Scale Layout



## Ranger

This is my 4x8 layout that i am building. Part's of it is built after real places that i have seen on NS and CSX lines around eastern NC. I plan on building a small town next, just waiting for the train show in a couple weeks to pick up some buildings. (sorry for the picture quality, i had to use my cell phone camera)


----------



## shaygetz

Sweet...:smilie_daumenpos:

I didn't miss that streamlined Pacific, I have one myself...


----------



## Southern

i like the NS engines pulling the CP cars. I see this a lot in full scale.


----------



## Ranger

Thanks guys! i added these this morning


----------



## DonR

I was impressed by the 'barbed' wire fence. I need one. My stock yard is
getting crowded and the inmates are mooing for a home on
the range. (Little do they know how soon they'll be ON the
RANGE). 

Don


----------



## Ranger

DonR said:


> I was impressed by the 'barbed' wire fence. I need one. My stock yard is
> getting crowded and the inmates are mooing for a home on
> the range. (Little do they know how soon they'll be ON the
> RANGE).
> 
> Don


Thanks! it consist of toothpicks for the post, sewing thread for the wire and super glue to hold it in place.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Keep up the good work!!*

Yeah Ranger I'm with DonR on that barbed wire fence, and that Switcher Display next to your station is a very good idea...I have some older Tyco's that I use in my Engine House for looks!!:thumbsup:


----------



## California RailFan508

Nice work so far. Looking forward to seeing the finished layout once you have completed it. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Ranger

Thanks guys!


----------



## Big Ed

What is the layout board leaning against the wall in the third picture, N scale?


----------



## Ranger

yea that's the n scale layout that i had from a while back.


----------



## Ranger

Got a little more done on the layout. Started adding some roads and made a parking lot for the passenger station. Hope to get a good selection of buildings at the train show this weekend for the town.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Very nice work. That fence is awesome. But the details like that and the power lines, and the power lines going to the church make all the difference.


----------



## Ranger

update to the layout: Started adding some buildings and houses.


----------



## Ranger




----------



## Ranger

Built a backdrop for the layout. Got this roll (12ft x 4ft) of cloud paper at Micheal's craft store for $8.99 if anyone wants to add this to their layout.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

Very nice layout you have going!


----------



## Ranger

05Slowbalt said:


> Very nice layout you have going!


Thanks!


----------



## Southern

Ranger your layout is looking better every time I see it.


----------



## cole226

that cloud paper is the ticket!
nice clean looking detailing on the layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

The back ground clouds do look good.

I am guessing the green on it was there? 
That worked perfect too. Nice find and cheap enough. :thumbsup:

I also like how you used the Keep out Lionel RR property sign. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Ranger

Southern said:


> Ranger your layout is looking better every time I see it.


 Thanks!



cole226 said:


> that cloud paper is the ticket!
> nice clean looking detailing on the layout.:thumbsup:


Thanks!



big ed said:


> The back ground clouds do look good.
> 
> I am guessing the green on it was there?
> That worked perfect too. Nice find and cheap enough. :thumbsup:
> 
> I also like how you used the Keep out Lionel RR property sign. :smilie_daumenpos:


Thanks! The green (grass mat) was something i added. I was trying to give the illusion that the layout kept going. So i figured some hills with the same grassy texture as the rest of the layout would do the trick.


----------



## Big Ed

The green mat was exactly what it needed, :thumbsup: I didn't think that was on the paper.
That was just blue with the clouds right? It looks so much better then just having the clouds and blue.

Paint an eagle flying? :thumbsup:

Maybe........somehow.......you could attach some trees on it?
For like a 3-d effect? I don't know if that would work.
Maybe some bushes down at ground level for a 3-d effect would work too?

Just some thoughts I was thinking I don't know how it would look. 
Looks great now anyway. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Ranger

big ed said:


> The green mat was exactly what it needed, :thumbsup: I didn't think that was on the paper.
> That was just blue with the clouds right? It looks so much better then just having the clouds and blue.
> 
> Paint an eagle flying? :thumbsup:
> 
> Maybe........somehow.......you could attach some trees on it?
> For like a 3-d effect? I don't know if that would work.
> Maybe some bushes down at ground level for a 3-d effect would work too?
> 
> Just some thoughts I was thinking I don't know how it would look.
> Looks great now anyway. :smilie_daumenpos:


Thanks! yes it was just blue with clouds. I was thinking the same thing about trying to attach some trees. I will mess around with it and see what i can come up with.


----------



## Big Ed

It looks great like it is. 

Maybe an HO sized Eagle sitting up on the rock instead of painting one?
Or maybe find a appropriate sized picture of an Eagle and cut it out and paste it to the sky? 
Ed's mind is always thinking....smell the smoke?


----------



## Ranger

Got some more of the fencing done. Still got some more to build before it will be finished.


----------



## Ranger

The Roadside Inn


----------



## Southern

Your layout is looking good, We both should move the glue before we take the pictures. Did you paint the clouds?


----------



## Ranger

Thanks. The clouds is a paper roll i found at micheal's craft store ( 12ft x 4ft roll for $8.99). 

LOL.. i noticed the glue in the picture after i downloaded it.


----------



## Southern

Are you going to the model trains show in WS in a few weeks?


----------



## DonR

Ranger

The 'grass' you applied to that sky/cloud background looks really good.
I got a roll of that from Michaels. Thinking of cutting the
roll into three parts before unrolling. Uncertain what tool would make
the cleanest cut without smashing the roll.

Also, I wanted to attach it to a paint finished wall but without damage to said
wall if removed. Was thinking of using what I call 'rubber' cement. It's the
stuff a bank uses to attach a credit card to letter being mailed to you. It has a
good hold but can be removed simply by rubbing on it. Office
Depot did not stock it...I wonder where to get it.

Got any thoughts from your experience with the paper?

Don


----------



## Ranger

Southern said:


> Are you going to the model trains show in WS in a few weeks?


I am going to try, it's not but maybe an 1 hr 1/2 drive from here. The next one here isn't til November.



DonR said:


> Ranger
> 
> The 'grass' you applied to that sky/cloud background looks really good.
> I got a roll of that from Michaels. Thinking of cutting the
> roll into three parts before unrolling. Uncertain what tool would make
> the cleanest cut without smashing the roll.
> 
> Also, I wanted to attach it to a paint finished wall but without damage to said
> wall if removed. Was thinking of using what I call 'rubber' cement. It's the
> stuff a bank uses to attach a credit card to letter being mailed to you. It has a
> good hold but can be removed simply by rubbing on it. Office
> Depot did not stock it...I wonder where to get it.
> 
> Got any thoughts from your experience with the paper?
> 
> Don


I would try Staples and if they do not have it look on amazon. I cut mine with scissors. It was thick enough that it didn't tear or leave rigid corners.


----------



## Ranger

Started adding some lights to the buildings.


----------



## cole226

ranger, the layout is looking real good.:smilie_daumenpos: whatcha gonna do when u get it all done:dunno:
seriously, it does look good. seems like when mine starts getting close i tear something up and change it


----------



## Ranger

cole226 said:


> ranger, the layout is looking real good.:smilie_daumenpos: whatcha gonna do when u get it all done:dunno:
> seriously, it does look good. seems like when mine starts getting close i tear something up and change it


 Thanks! When it gets done i will probably take a short break from building, then start planning the expansion


----------



## Ranger

Got the Hotel built and placed in the town. I blacked out some of the windows so they would look like vacant rooms when the lights were on.

























and a pic of what the whole layout looks like as of now.










and with the lights off and the layout lights on


----------



## Zeke

Nice job, Ranger. You have some neat scenes in there.


----------



## Ranger

Thanks!!


----------



## spoil9

In the first picture of post #33, what is that building? Some kind of power station?

I remember having it as a kid, but I didn't know/understand what they were so I separated them into two different buildings on my layout. That was over 20yrs ago. I have no idea what ever happened to them.


----------



## Ranger

spoil9 said:


> In the first picture of post #33, what is that building? Some kind of power station?
> 
> I remember having it as a kid, but I didn't know/understand what they were so I separated them into two different buildings on my layout. That was over 20yrs ago. I have no idea what ever happened to them.


It's a old style factory building


----------



## dm9249

Nice stuff! Really like the effect of the blacked out windows on the hotel. I'll have to try that someday.


----------



## Ranger

Thanks!


----------



## 05Slowbalt

Ranger are you planing on expanding the layout at all? Just wondering when you start to get close to the end (even tho a layout is never done). I like what you have done with the layout so far.


----------



## Ranger

Eventually I would like to expand. I thought about a narrow two track mainline leading over to another 4x8. But that is just a thought right now. It will be a while before any expanding takes place. There is still quite a bit of detail work that will keep me busy on this layout.


----------



## Ranger

Added a fire station to the layout. When i installed the light i made look like only the upstairs lights were on.


----------



## Big Ed

Put a flickering light up there.
Open the doors, make it look like it is on fire while they went to a fire, add a smoke unit to push some smoke out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger

i thought about adding some flashing red lights inside the bay to make it appear as if the fire trucks are getting ready to come out.


----------



## Big Ed

Now you need some Fire engines you know?


----------



## Ranger

big ed said:


> Now you need some Fire engines you know?


Yep! going to try and venture out to the LHS this weekend and pick a couple up.


----------



## Ranger

The general store is now open for business!


----------



## Ranger

This is my first attempt at a scratch build. Gotta say i was pretty proud at how it turned out. Going to add some hobo's to it next.























other than that the only things new to the layout is i extended it by 2 ft. so i can have a bigger town and add a future expansion track. I am also currently adding sidewalks to the town.


----------



## spoil9

Really like the caboose. Very well done.


----------



## Ranger

spoil9 said:


> Really like the caboose. Very well done.


Thanks!


----------



## dlbraly

I like it


----------



## Ranger

I made this here for a snow scene i am wanting to do when i expand the layout. It's an old ore car that was wrecked.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

The cabooose is sweet! And that ore car is well, cold! 

Curious about something though. What's the map of behind the layout?


----------



## Ranger

dannyrandomstate said:


> The cabooose is sweet! And that ore car is well, cold!
> 
> Curious about something though. What's the map of behind the layout?


It is the Norfolk Southern, Seaboard, NW and other local railroad lines and connections in North Carolina. My father in law retired from Norfolk Southern so he has tons of old maps that shows old lines. Here is a closer pic of the map.


----------



## Zippy4

love the caboose that is really neat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy4

wish i could get a map like that for wv ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger

extended the inner siding.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

That's an awesome map!!

And the layout is looking better too!


----------



## Ranger

Thanks!


----------



## wiley2012

Pretty good use of stuff by Life-Like, particularly the building kits and the crossing gates. With the latter, if you can, I'd recommend motorizing the gates and maybe rigging the signals with LEDs.
I also spotted a couple of Tyco buildings, and I also like the use of that Life-Like 0-4-0 as a display locomotive!


----------



## Ranger

wiley2012 said:


> Pretty good use of stuff by Life-Like, particularly the building kits and the crossing gates. With the latter, if you can, I'd recommend motorizing the gates and maybe rigging the signals with LEDs.
> I also spotted a couple of Tyco buildings, and I also like the use of that Life-Like 0-4-0 as a display locomotive!


Thanks! The crossing gates are just temporary . I plan to put the working signals(the ones that are on the walthers website) in that place eventually.


----------



## Ranger

Built a pond and added the caboose i scratch built. Also in the process of adding tall weeds along the edge of the layout(going to take a little time before it's finished).


----------



## dlbraly

looks really good


----------



## wiley2012

Nice Tyco Chattanooga locomotive! I've got one just like it. But I don't run it as often, because I seem to prefer locomotives with flywheel drive


----------



## Zippy4

looks great !! what did you use to make the water ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger

wiley2012 said:


> Nice Tyco Chattanooga locomotive! I've got one just like it. But I don't run it as often, because I seem to prefer locomotives with flywheel drive


Thanks, i actually just got that saturday. That is the first time it has ever been on any tracks. My brother in law got it 20 some years ago and never took it out of the box. I had to put some traction bands on it to get it going. Not a big fan of the tender driven style but after a good cleaning it's quite a strong pulling engine.


----------



## Ranger

Zippy4 said:


> looks great !! what did you use to make the water ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just some acrylic paint i had. (light blue, green, brown, and some black mixed up) Then a gloss clear coat.


----------



## Zippy4

looks good i like it !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger

Zippy4 said:


> looks good i like it !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!


----------



## Zippy4

no problem



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverStang2009

very nice layout! do you happen to have a track plan?

thanks.

SS


----------



## Ranger

SilverStang2009 said:


> very nice layout! do you happen to have a track plan?
> 
> thanks.
> 
> SS


Thanks! as far as a track plan, parts of it is modeled after places around where i live and other parts are just free style.


----------



## Ranger

Got a engine shed the other day for my little expansion i am working on. 









Wanted to add some detail to the building, so i started by adding some lights on the inside and outside

























Next will be some interior detail, then i will add it to the new engine yard.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

Very nice on the engine shed.


----------



## Ranger

05Slowbalt said:


> Very nice on the engine shed.


Thanks! Here is the updated pics of the engine shed.


----------



## DT&I

that's a good looking layout


----------



## Ranger

DT&I said:


> that's a good looking layout


Thanks!!


----------



## Big Ed

Who took all my " it looks great Ranger" out of the thread?!

I have not said anything for a while?

Love the Hobo caboose. :smilie_daumenpos:

Maybe you should have cut one side of the cupola and laid the tree on to make it look like it smashed the one side?  

The old general store needs some classic cars and trucks parked out front. :smilie_daumenpos:

Did you paint the inside of the engine house?

What ore car? I can't see an ore car? :thumbsup:

Long over due......Looking good man. :smokin::thumbsup:


----------



## cosmos2002

Love the concept and the detail. Well done and keep it up.


----------



## Ranger

Thanks guys! sorry for the delayed response. No the inside of the engine house is not painted or at least not that i know of.

big ed.. as requested. this pic is just for you









Nothing else new to the layout. I was in the process of expanding the track then this whole fire thing happened, so now everything has stopped. All the engines and cars are packed up for safe keeping being we have to move to a hotel for a couple weeks while the renovation is taking place.hwell:


----------



## 05Slowbalt

Very nice store you have there. Layout is looking very nice.


----------



## DT&I

who makes the charger copo?


----------



## Ranger

I think it's called "fresh metal". I bought it at the dollar tree They aren't 1:87 scale but it gives my daughter something to push around on the layout.


----------



## Ranger

Caught this coming thru town today


----------



## Ranger

Been awhile since my last update. Since my last post i made the leap over to DCC and decided to change the whole layout and track to make it more DCC friendly.


----------



## spoil9

Looking good.
Are you going to extend that station platform?
I would raise the engine house up to compensate for the height of the plastic roadbed. You can do this with strips of styrene or cork.


----------



## Ranger

spoil9 said:


> Looking good.
> Are you going to extend that station platform?
> I would raise the engine house up to compensate for the height of the plastic roadbed. You can do this with strips of styrene or cork.


I might extend the middle platform eventually(as i come across other platforms). The engine house is not permanently placed yet. I still have to add the interior details. I was thinking about using a wood floor on the inside and raising the building up with that. It might work that way, not sure until i try it.


----------



## trains galore

Beautiful layout, really like the scenery:thumbsup:
Also is that an Amtrak coach? Didn't know you could get those


----------



## wiley2012

Nice use of Power-Loc track! It's a shame Life-Like/Walthers discontinued the nickel-silver version of the track line (yet they went and introduced a nickel-silver version of their conventional Code-100 track now...)
Though a fair warning: Power-Loc is a little limiting with track sections. But you can get those special Power-Loc adapter sections to connect to E-Z Track or whatever. I'd also recommend for a railroad crossing, if you have the know-how, you can get THIS:








Then modify it by motorizing the gates and putting LEDs in the signals!

I'm actually planning on upgrading to DCC as well, but I plan to keep my existing Atlas Code-100 track.


----------



## Ranger

trains galore said:


> Beautiful layout, really like the scenery:thumbsup:
> Also is that an Amtrak coach? Didn't know you could get those


Thanks! and yes its a coach. You can still get them . I seen one on ebay this morning.



wiley2012 said:


> Nice use of Power-Loc track! It's a shame Life-Like/Walthers discontinued the nickel-silver version of the track line (yet they went and introduced a nickel-silver version of their conventional Code-100 track now...)
> Though a fair warning: Power-Loc is a little limiting with track sections. But you can get those special Power-Loc adapter sections to connect to E-Z Track or whatever. I'd also recommend for a railroad crossing, if you have the know-how, you can get THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then modify it by motorizing the gates and putting LEDs in the signals!
> 
> I'm actually planning on upgrading to DCC as well, but I plan to keep my existing Atlas Code-100 track.


Thanks! i have seen the limitations with the different sections available so i bought an adapter for future expansions with other brand track. The track i had which was code 100 brass and nickel mix was old and worked decent with DC but had to many issues with DCC. So the power loc was from a set i had from before and i used that as test track. When i started the layout over it pretty much came down to using the power loc which i already had about 25+ pieces and the LHS always had it in stock at a good price or go with bachmann or another brand and start completely over with having to buy each piece. I do have one of the crossing but where i have placed the town i will probably have to custom build a crossing as it will be in a curve.

Having used code 100 and the power loc or EZ track ( not sure what the correct name is for this style track) i prefer this over code 100 style. It just seems easier to work with to me.


----------

